# [Poll] Who is the greatest speedcuber of all time?



## Zhanchi1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I havent found any poll ones so here is one.
Closes on april 16


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2012)

Dan Brown.


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2012)

Where is Erik Akkersdijk?

I don't feel the need to list his accomplishments.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 17, 2012)

Escher said:


> Where is Erik Akkersdijk?
> 
> I don't feel the need to list his accomplishments.


 
yeah seriously, no Erik? Not even a poll without him.


----------



## Owen (Mar 17, 2012)

There's a difference between greatness and speed, you know.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 17, 2012)

My vote is for Matyas Kuti. I think he is the greatest because he had/has great cubing ethic, held many WRs, was the best at BLD, and if he was cubing today, he could easily get all the BLD WRs again.

But seriously, it's between Feliks and founders like Ron and Tyson.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 17, 2012)

How could you ask that? Who can possibly say that one cuber is better than another? That's like asking who the best man in the world is. You can't do it.

What these cubers have accomplished is phenomenal and to attempt to put them on a ladder of "greatness" is just wrong.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 17, 2012)

This is for speed, not greatness.



Spoiler



*BREST IS BEST*


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 17, 2012)

I know there are different generations, but I think I'll go with Feliks. 

-Huga milestone in the community (Official sub 10 average) 
-Most world records ever held 
-Lots of articles on him outside the cubing world 
-Is responsible for the rise of a the speedcubing community in Oceania 

Behind that, I'll go with Macky and Yu Nakajima.


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2012)

I voted Feliks, but Erik is a very close second.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 17, 2012)

It's obviously stefan.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 17, 2012)

qqwref. Magical with big-cubes and strong sense of experience. Also for the programs and coding he contributed.

Mike Hughey. Incredible BLD. I am waiting for his first 8x8 success so I can sincerely congratulate him and ask when his 2-8 relay will be done.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

At all who are there, if you mean greatest contribution to Speedcubing. In my view, is Stefan Pochmann, by creation of the M2/R2 and Classic Pochmann Methods.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 18, 2012)

I voted Rowe. I have a feeling he's gonna get a hell of a lot faster in the next few months. And that's saying a lot, since he's already so fazt. x.x Also, I've actually met Rowe. xD My second choice was Breandan, because of his WC2009 victory, and I've also met him. xD

edit: I'm going by favourite cubers, not best/greatest.


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php 

look at Medal Collection and Sum of Average Ranks

EDIT: I voted for Dan Cohen. His lowest rank for anything is 121. That is pretty nuts in my mind that he is good at every single puzzle.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 18, 2012)

*What does success look like for you?*

Agree upon the qualities that define a great speedcuber and then evaluate speedcubers against these qualities and determine who has the most of each. 

Tim.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 18, 2012)

When you say greatest I presume it means accomplishments. I'm not a fazfan but I'll still say Feliks. 3x3 sub10, sub9, sub8 avg5 and sub7, sub6 single alone is enough to put him up there, and there's still 2, 4, 5, and 6 WRs.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 18, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> and there's still 2, 4, 5, and 6 WRs.



And don't forget the OH and BLD () WRs he used to hold.


----------



## xcuber123 (Mar 18, 2012)

easy ME YAY!!!!!!! I RULE


----------



## applemobile (Mar 18, 2012)

And why exactly is Justin Beiber not in the poll?


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 18, 2012)

applemobile said:


> And why exactly is Justin Beiber not in the poll?


 
I laughed so hard.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 18, 2012)

applemobile said:


> And why exactly is Justin Beiber not in the poll?


 
What about Will Smith too? Hmmmm?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 18, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> What about Will Smith too? Hmmmm?


 
And chuck Norris????


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 18, 2012)

and Jorghi?


----------



## cubernya (Mar 18, 2012)

fazdad said:


> And chuck Norris????


 
And Frank Morris?


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 18, 2012)

Wasn't Matyas Kuti the one who cheated on BLD and was disqualified/banned by the WCA?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Wasn't Matyas Kuti the one who cheated on BLD and was disqualified/banned by the WCA?



Yes.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Wasn't Matyas Kuti the one who cheated on BLD and was disqualified/banned by the WCA?


 
Yeah, that's why I jokingly said he was the best and had great ethics. I was mostly poking fun at how he was on the list but not other people like Erik.


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 18, 2012)

It's a shame that Erik Akkersdijk isn't in there.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 18, 2012)

My vote goes to Gaetan Guimond.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> It's a shame that Erik Akkersdijk isn't in there.


Yes. The creator of this thread must be kidding.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 18, 2012)

Sillas said:


> At all who are there, if you mean greatest contribution to Speedcubing. In my opinion, is Stefan Pochmann, by creation of the M2/R2 and Classic Pochmann Methods.


 
Agreed. I voted for those reasons as well.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2012)

Dan COON, Mike Hugs, Thom Barlow, Aron Power-Memo, Chris Hardwick (AKA Blind Folder). 

Feliks turns fast bro.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 18, 2012)

You can't fit every great cuber into the poll. I think we should get rid of the poll, and manually collect the results.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 18, 2012)

Zhanchi1 why you so troll?
And Stefan is winning.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> You can't fit every great cuber into the poll. I think we should get rid of the poll, and manually collect the results.


 
All the the others are in the poll OTHER
Erik is in the poll OTHER
And matyas held several world records, despite his cheat


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 18, 2012)

Just answer the question, the greatest in your opinion, whatever section you want it to be. 

It seems people really put down Feliks for some reason. Feliks has completely dominated the cubing world, and as far as I know nobody else up there has to the extent Feliks has. He did it so quickly too.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 18, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> It seems people really put down Feliks for some reason.


 
Care to provide evidence?


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 19, 2012)

Define: Greatest...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Quite a lot of pretty obvious choices missing from this poll. I think Erik, Milan and Bence are up there.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 19, 2012)

Myself.


----------



## ressMox (Mar 19, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Just answer the question, the greatest in your opinion, whatever section you want it to be.
> 
> It seems people really put down Feliks for some reason. Feliks has completely dominated the cubing world, and as far as I know nobody else up there has to the extent Feliks has. He did it so quickly too.


 

The problem is that the thread has not defined the term greatest? Does greatest mean fastest? Most contributions to cubing theory and puzzle solving? Just whoever we like the best? Most contributions to the cubing community? As Sahid mentioned, the term "great" is vague. If greatest means fastest, or most dominant, then yes, many people would probably vote for Feliks, with WCA stats to back it up. But if we are taking other things into consideration, then the question becomes considerably more complicated. If we consider any other factor, then the given list is not nearly long enough. If the list includes people like Matyas Kuti, then why not Erik Akkersdijk as many people have mentioned. If we consider contributions to cube theory and methods, then why not people like Heise, or Roux, or Zbigniew? If we consider contributions to the community, then why not people like badmephisto, or Thrawst who have helped countless people make the step forward from a total noob? Hell, why not Tyson Mao?

TL;DR: Ill-defined terminology and poll options aren't complete enough.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Could you please define "greatest" in this case? That is actually very vague, do you mean fastest? Greatest contributer? Or just personal favorite?


Greatest: personal favorite


----------



## ressMox (Mar 19, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> Greatest: personal favorite


 
Greatest should not equal personal favorite in my opinion. And in that case, how does this thread differ from www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19031-Favorite-Cuber ? 

I really do hope I don't sound rude, I just don't think that a poll system would work for a question that has such a wide array of answers. Especially one that mostly includes the people who would be considered some of the fastest or most dominant competitors. There are many who have done great things for the cubing community, but may not necessarily be the fastest cubers. I just think that they deserve a bit more appreciation than the "Other" option.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 20, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> All the the others are in the poll OTHER
> Erik is in the poll OTHER
> And matyas held several world records, despite his cheat



But he cheated. So, surely he can't be the greatest cuber ever.
And Erik also held a number of records.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2012)

Erik


----------



## merryme (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess most of us will consider the speed as the standard of how great a cuber is. So I said Feliks Zemdegs.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 21, 2012)

FRANK MORRIS!!!!!!!


----------



## insane569 (Mar 21, 2012)

Stefan is winning by far. He is an overall funny guy who contributes alot to the forums and is really active in the cubing world. He wins.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 21, 2012)

why so many people coose feliks


----------



## conn9 (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't see me loving nobody but Yu, Nakajimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



no homo


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 29, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> why so many people coose feliks



why so many people not choose feliks?


----------

